
How to Mark a Book - davidroberts
http://chuma.cas.usf.edu/~pinsky/mark_a_book.htm
======
disqard
Thank you for sharing this!

It's Yet Another Example of deBord's "Society of the Spectacle", where the
knowledge contained within the book devolves into "having" the book, and
finally, into the "appearance of having" a library of elegantly bound volumes.

